
HP Discovers Potential "God Particle" of Electronics - breily
http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2008-04/hp-discovers-potential-god-particle-electronics
======
hugh
OK, "God Particle" was a silly enough name when it was applied to the Higgs
Boson.

But when you're two layers of analogies deep, looking at an electronic device
which is (very) tenuously analogous to a particle which is (very) tenuously
analogous to a God, you're beyond the range of regular silly and into a range
of silliness so silly that I can't think of words to describe it.

Apart from that bit though, seems like very interesting technology.

------
awt
New height of "God Silliness" achieved.

------
0x28aa1f185a6b4
A terabyte of cheep RAM. That will be the day.

~~~
Hexstream
If I had to choose between RAM-speed HD access and cheaper HDs... The former
completely changes the game for so many things, the latter not so much.

~~~
0x28aa1f185a6b4
If price is not an issue then we already have RAM the size of hard drives...

